# canon xti enough?



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 11, 2007)

I was looking at getting started in the wedding photography business 
my current setup:
xti body
canon 70-300 F 3.5-5.6 usm is
canon 24-70 F2.8L
canon 50mm F1.8
canon 430 ex flash

my main question is do you think the xti body does a good enough job or should i look at picking up something a little higher end?


----------



## H0LLYW00D (Dec 11, 2007)

the xti is a good consumer body but i would get a 40d and maybe an xti as a backup. but make sure what ever you do that you have a backup body.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 11, 2007)

The XTi body is capable of great images, so that's not an issue.  It's maybe not as sturdy as a higher end body, so that might be a concern.  I don't know how easy it is to adjust settings like aperture, shutter speed, ISO, exposure compensation, flash exposure compensation etc.  A higher end camera might have a button for quick access where an entry level camera may need you to go into the menus.

You will absolutely need a back up camera though...so in that sense, you will need more than just your XTi.

Your 70-300 lens might be useful if you are shooting outdoors in plenty of light.  Otherwise, the max aperture is just too small for wedding work.  Look at a 70-200 F2.8 L IS.  
Your 24-70 F2.8 L is a great lens.
The 50mm F1.8 is adaquite.

You seem to be missing a wide lens...something that starts in the the 17/18mm range.  

The 430EX flash is good, the 580EX is better.  You will need a back up flash.


----------



## JIP (Dec 11, 2007)

the 24-70 is really the only len to use or mabye the 50.  The bggest thing you need to remember is as others have said if you do a wedding and do not have a backup you are asking to be sued.  If your camera fails in the moddle of a wedding you need to get right back in without missning a neat.  Going by the list you showed you really need othher lenses but your biggest need right now is another body.


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 11, 2007)

thanks mike 

I know I need to pick a back up body
just didnt know what i wanted really
wether it be another xti or a 30d or 40d
the xti body is  dropping in price and is about half what the 40 d body costs


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 11, 2007)

also feel free to give a list of lenses that you would suggest using


----------



## DeepSpring (Dec 11, 2007)

You might want to look into a used 20D. You can find them for a pretty good price and they are very good cameras. From what I hear if its between the 20D and 30D the 20D is a better value but if it's with the 40D then the 40D for sure. I haven't used either one tho. I've shot as an assistant using a rebel xt and have been very happy. 

A 70-200 f/2.8 L would be good or even the sigma version if you can't afford the canon. But something longer and faster then your current.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 12, 2007)

For the crop cameras, the 'Ultimate Wedding Kit' would be the EF-S 17-55 F2.8 IS & the 70-200 F2.8 L IS.  Then throw in the EF-S 10-22mm for wide angle stuff and a fast prime like the 35mm F1.4 L or the 50mm F1.4.

The 24-70 F2.8 L, is a fantastic lens...but it's kind of an awkward focal length on these cameras.  24mm just isn't wide enough.


----------



## Leo (Dec 12, 2007)

In addition, you might want to look into a Stroboframe and a flash diffuser.


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 14, 2007)

found an awsome deal at a local shop here yesterday

canon 30D with the 24-135 IS USM lens for 949.00
so Of course I bought it


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

That a 2*8*-135mm lens, isn't it?

Sounds like a good deal.


----------



## subimatt (Dec 14, 2007)

Xti is perfectly capable... as said before, backup bodies! I have 3 bodies I bring with me. You will want backup a backup flash as well. The 70-300 will be ok for day, outdoor weddings, but will not be fast enough for some churches/ receptions. as said before, the 24-70L and the 70-200 IS 2.8 are the two lenses I use. fantastic but pricey. You could also look into the 17-55 2.8 IS. Been thinking about getting one to throw on my XTi. GL.


----------



## subimatt (Dec 14, 2007)

CWA_JGEISINGER said:


> found an awsome deal at a local shop here yesterday
> 
> canon 30D with the 24-135 IS USM lens for 949.00
> so Of course I bought it



28-135 IS?

or 24-105L IS?

that price seems WAY to high for the 28-135, and about right for the 24-105L f4. Where did you buy it... making sure you didnt get ripped off.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 14, 2007)

> that price seems WAY to high for the 28-135, and about right for the 24-105L f4. Where did you buy it... making sure you didnt get ripped off.


I think he said that he got the camera plus that lens, for that price...which isn't bad.  The 24-105 L IS, alone is about that much.


----------



## subimatt (Dec 14, 2007)

Big Mike said:


> I think he said that he got the camera plus that lens, for that price...which isn't bad.  The 24-105 L IS, alone is about that much.



Oh ok, that makes more sense... I thought he was referring to the lens alone.


----------



## CWA_JGEISINGER (Dec 15, 2007)

yeah that was for the body and the lens.

thanks for all the help guys!


----------

